# Adopt



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Welling to adopt up to 15 birds well pay for shipping 
PM Me............


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just any birds...or a particular breed?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Welling to adopt anything but will prefer if older birds 08 and older will be great


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful but why 08 and older...just curious?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

cause i prefer older birds usually people prefer younger but the younger one that are up for adoption are always so young also i like to breed some and have some for fostering also fill my new loft i recently built


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

AGSG said:


> cause i prefer older birds usually people prefer younger but the younger one that are up for adoption are always so young also *i like to breed some **and have some for fostering *also fill my new loft i recently built


we have so many birds that need homes, and i think that it would not be a good idea to breed these over populated breeds, if you would like to breed then i think you would be better off with preforming or show breeds. 

just a thought,

kevin


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

true but those birds are always to pricey also i already have preforming roller but will like some birds to foster the eggs and mess genetics


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am very sorry, I thought you meant that you wanted to breed them and then to foster them out to other peoples!!! 
Very sorry,
My mistake,
Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The kings in Cali could use some adopting  Kings are great pumpers too.


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

were is the link to the kings maryofexeter


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

http://www.mickacoo.org/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

AGSG, 

as you seem very interested in adopting a fair number and variety of pigeons, it would be good if you could give us some details about your setup.

Maybe you could post some pics of your new loft, for example. Could you tell us how many birds you have, and how many you would be able to accommodate comfortably, if you intend breeding? Do you have access to a vet if it became necessary to have a sick or injured bird examined and maybe treated? 

I'm sure you will understand that for anyone who offers birds, they would want to know what kind of situation they will be sending their birds to. 

John


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone know who AGSG is? Is it the Galbreath pigeon King that was doing those pyramid sales a couple of years ago? they use those letters on their bands

http://www.factnet.org/discus/messages/1/33962.html?1200013380

just wondering, never came be to careful


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

yes we all know who AGSG is i chose the user name AGSG because all these homeless birds around the world


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

i well try to get photos up ASAP


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*Pigeons*

Hi

I Have About 10+ That I Have Raised And They Are Post To Be Homers But I Am Not For Sure So I Am Getting Read Of Them Because I Have Some Homer I Now Where They Came From And I Will Enter Them In A Race Or Two .

Thanks


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have went back and was reading your old posts and on several of them you said you didn't feel welcomed on this site. And on many of them you are looking for birds. From your past threads you are in St. Paul, MN. How many birds do you have now? Back in March you had a pigeon with a broken leg. How is that pigeon doing now? you said you would post pics of that pigeon but you never did. Can you post pics of your loft? On your other threads you mention you like seeing them fly. You know if you adopt homers they will most likely fly back where they came from if you let them fly? Thank you, mindy


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes i lived in Saint Paul MN now I live in Waterloo Iowa moved awhile back yes i can try to get some pics also i just adopt about 17 high flyers from a guy in MI so well see if i still got Room


----------

